
Scientists find Amazonian tribe that has no words to express numbers - nickb
http://www.brainmysteries.com/research/Team_finds_language_without_numbers.asp
======
nertzy
Find a much more detailed article here:
[http://www.newyorker.com/reporting/2007/04/16/070416fa_fact_...](http://www.newyorker.com/reporting/2007/04/16/070416fa_fact_colapinto)

------
KevBurnsJr
and here: RECURSION AND HUMAN THOUGHT: WHY THE PIRAHÃ DON'T HAVE NUMBERS
<http://edge.org/3rd_culture/everett07/everett07_index.html>

